# My Uber Eats Navigation voice stopped working



## Ubereats driver (Oct 24, 2018)

Hello, I really liked the voice navigation for Uber, but it stopped working on my phone 2 weeks ago. I checked my phone settings, and the volume is way up for all things. I uninstalled and reinstalled my app. Nothing will bring back the navigation voice. Any ideas? And I did go into the Uber settings to make sure the voice is on. Even tried turning it off to see if it was backwards or something. Tried using Maps to navigate; had a voice but it was a nightmare. I work in the LA area.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

On some phones, you need to make sure the volume level for the alarm clock is turned up.


----------



## Captain Harlock (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm in a similar boat. I've only been driving for a couple weeks and the app's turn-by-turn only worked a couple of times the first day before failing. Nothing will bring it back. Having Uber send the address to Google Maps is a crap shoot. It doesn't send the correct data and gives you screwy pick-up and drop-off locations. I just manually take the address from Uber and plug it into Google Maps, then I'm good to go.


----------



## Ubereats driver (Oct 24, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> On some phones, you need to make sure the volume level for the alarm clock is turned up.


Thank you; I will try that. I have Samsung Galaxy S7.



Captain Harlock said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I've only been driving for a couple weeks and the app's turn-by-turn only worked a couple of times the first day before failing. Nothing will bring it back. Having Uber send the address to Google Maps is a crap shoot. It doesn't send the correct data and gives you screwy pick-up and drop-off locations. I just manually take the address from Uber and plug it into Google Maps, then I'm good to go.


If I switch to Google Maps, it becomes a nightmare. I then enter the address into my Garmin navigator on my dashboard. They give different directions; 2 voices at once. Garmin usually gets me there better. Just such a pain to stop and enter all data into Garmin!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubereats driver said:


> Hello, I really liked the voice navigation for Uber, but it stopped working on my phone 2 weeks ago. I checked my phone settings, and the volume is way up for all things. I uninstalled and reinstalled my app. Nothing will bring back the navigation voice. Any ideas? And I did go into the Uber settings to make sure the voice is on. Even tried turning it off to see if it was backwards or something. Tried using Maps to navigate; had a voice but it was a nightmare. I work in the LA area.


Its on STRIKE !
Protesting Uber wages.



Captain Harlock said:


> I'm in a similar boat. I've only been driving for a couple weeks and the app's turn-by-turn only worked a couple of times the first day before failing. Nothing will bring it back. Having Uber send the address to Google Maps is a crap shoot. It doesn't send the correct data and gives you screwy pick-up and drop-off locations. I just manually take the address from Uber and plug it into Google Maps, then I'm good to go.


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!


----------



## Ubereats driver (Oct 24, 2018)

I did try to set an alarm on my phone (for first time ever) and then couldn't turn it off  Will have to test and see if that fixed the problem, but I'm not holding out much hope. I did read that if you charge your phone with USB, it can turn off navigation voice. What sense does that make?

I drive out to LA for the business, and sometimes the app works OK, (no voice) but when I leave the restaurant, it just says it's routing. I have to just drive until it kicks in with directions. Love all the horns honking at me, and then the app slowly coming back to life, glitching and then somehow find the address, usually having a guy ask me to meet him in the dark alley behind his house. I work mostly at nights to avoid the horrendous traffic that takes all my time. If ONLY the app could work, and there could be wifi everywhere...


----------



## jkelton9 (Sep 24, 2018)

my navigation voice will not work if I am connected to the bluetooth in my car.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

When I turned off the car's Bluetooth connection, my app voice came back on. Try that.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

With the last update I no longer get voice navigation when attached to car bluetooth. I disabled my bluetooth and all is well. Don't do Uber East but it may be the same for it.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I had similar problems and found that my settings in my car+phone connection (whatever that is called) had to be set to input=ipod or sound would not work for Uber. Lyft was iffy. Now they both work flawlessly.


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

If it's anything like my Impreza, the phone was trying to send the navigation _voice_ over to the radio, but since nothing was playing it just discarded the voice. I'm sure if you were playing music it'd suddenly start working until the music stops playing.

I hate the bluetooth hellscape we are _still in_.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ubereats driver said:


> Thank you; I will try that. I have Samsung Galaxy S7.
> 
> If I switch to Google Maps, it becomes a nightmare. I then enter the address into my Garmin navigator on my dashboard. They give different directions; 2 voices at once. Garmin usually gets me there better. Just such a pain to stop and enter all data into Garmin!


download and install waze from google play store. Choose waze as navigation of choice and select whatever voice you want. Problem solved. Is there anything else I can help you with?



Ubereats driver said:


> I did try to set an alarm on my phone (for first time ever) and then couldn't turn it off  Will have to test and see if that fixed the problem, but I'm not holding out much hope. I did read that if you charge your phone with USB, it can turn off navigation voice. What sense does that make?
> 
> I drive out to LA for the business, and sometimes the app works OK, (no voice) but when I leave the restaurant, it just says it's routing. I have to just drive until it kicks in with directions. Love all the horns honking at me, and then the app slowly coming back to life, glitching and then somehow find the address, usually having a guy ask me to meet him in the dark alley behind his house. I work mostly at nights to avoid the horrendous traffic that takes all my time. If ONLY the app could work, and there could be wifi everywhere...


if it tries to send you into an alley go back and look at the actual delivery address it should be right.


----------



## kbimaging1951 (2 mo ago)

Ok ..here's the answer to the UBER EATS voice navigation problem ..at least it was for me ... 
(1) Go to ACCOUNT
(2) At the very bottom of "ACCOUNT" is "APP SETTINGS"..
(3) In APP SETTINGS go to SOUNDS AND VOICE
(4) IN SOUNDS AND VOICE switch on "VOICE NAVIGATION" .. 
For some reason (my phone has a mind of it's own ) this got turned off twice


----------

